# ISO Ranch Dip



## virgo152 (Jan 28, 2008)

Instead of spinch can you add romaine lettuce?  I was thinking of putting it in but wasn't sure.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 28, 2008)

Are you talking about Ranch Dip or Spinach Dip?


----------



## virgo152 (Jan 28, 2008)

well, the back of the packet says add sour cream and spinach.  Well, I don't eat Spinach and was wondering if I could substitute it for romaine.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 28, 2008)

So a packet of ranch mix is being used? I don't think it would work well, but I guess you never know. Maybe a butter crunch variety lettuce might work better than Romaine...
I am not a huge fan of spinach either and will not eat it any other way (not on pizza not creamed, etc), but I will use it in the dip. When I make it I just make sure the spinach is chopped up real good and use slightly less than suggested.
Otherwise maybe a Swiss Chard might work as well. Just trying to think of things that would give you the same consistency and not clash...maybe even a Bok Choy.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 28, 2008)

I honestly have NO idea what you mean.

Ranch dip is an "add mayo/sour cream, milk/cream" type of deal. Never heard of adding spinach. I might be on the wrong ranch though.

Romaine has a much higher water content then spinach either way, and I could not really stand behind telling you to use romaine in any "dip". As a salad, sure, halved and brushed with oil and herbs then grilled, sure. But I am not feeling a dip, at least not ranch.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 29, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> I honestly have NO idea what you mean.
> 
> Ranch dip is an "add mayo/sour cream, milk/cream" type of deal. Never heard of adding spinach. I might be on the wrong ranch though.
> 
> Romaine has a much higher water content then spinach either way, and I could not really stand behind telling you to use romaine in any "dip". As a salad, sure, halved and brushed with oil and herbs then grilled, sure. But I am not feeling a dip, at least not ranch.


Hidden Valley has a "Ranch Spinach dip" recipe on the back of the package.  Sour cream, frozen spinach defrosted and drained, and a package of HV Ranch Dip.  You can't substitute lettuce for the spinach, it won't work.  The point of frozen spinach is it's soft and cooked, lettuce is not soft.  I would just make the ranch dip, not the spinach ranch dip.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 29, 2008)

virgo152 said:


> well, the back of the packet says add sour cream and spinach.  Well, I don't eat Spinach and was wondering if I could substitute it for romaine.



When our children were small and wouldn't eat spinach, I subbed cooked chopped broccoli for it.  Over  time, I began to replace chopped spinach for the broccoli and, after a while, they were eating spinach without realizing.

Perhaps you could substitute cooked chopped broccoli, drained well instead of spinach.


----------



## virgo152 (Jan 29, 2008)

interesting idea


----------

